# Pedigree name for Jazz



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I am a bit of a procrastinator but I think it is time to decide on a pedigree name for Jazz. We call her Jasmine but mainly Jazz. I would like to include "Magic" in the name somehow because she was the reason we decided to get a second golden. I was thinking it could be something like "_Dichi Princess Jasmine made for Magic"_ or "_Dichi Princess Jasmine of_ _Magic's Kingdom"._ Not real creative so I am definitely open to suggestions. Only requirement is that the name includes "Dichi". Here are the parents names:

*Dam- Dichi Go Your Own Way, mjr. ptd (Stevie) *

*Sire-Am. Ch. Dichi Snowshoe Big Island (Kona)*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dichi's Jasmine has the Magic
Dichi's Magic Jasmine
Dichi, Magic, and all that Jazz

I'm not good at this. Stephanie is really good at it. So is Swampcollie!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Dichi Magical Jazz
Dichi's Jazz is Magic
Dichi's Jazz's Magic
Dichi's Jas'd Magic
Dichi's Magic in the blues
Dichi's Jazz Magic

Now off to make dinner...

Lana


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow you guys are quick and already better than me. I would love to see more ideas!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Dichi's We Believe in Magic

Dichi's Musical Magic

Dichi's The Magic of Music

Dichi's Magical Mystery

Dichi's Magician of Jazz

Dichi's Magic of Aladdin


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Dichi's Golden Magic

Dichi's Magic Moments


----------



## law (Nov 26, 2008)

Dichi's All That Jazz?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Her name is Jasmine and her sister's name is Magic, right?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love Dichi's Magician of Jazz (Steph, you are SO good at this!) or even Magic of Jazz. or Magic of Jasmine


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Her name is Jasmine and her sister's name is Magic, right?


Yes that is correct. We call her both Jasmine and Jazz but mainly Jazz.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dichi's Magic Carpet Ride (from Aladdin, the female character was Jasmine)

or

Dichi's Magic Charm


----------

